# Advice on moving a tarantula



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi I need to move a chilean rose tarantula from one tank to another. I just want to know the best way to do it, 'it' is quite big & I've never handled a spider before  
I was thinking of getting the tank it's in (propped up on books) higher than the tank I want it to go in, resting in the edge. Then somehow pushing the spider forwards (I hope) & then into the other tank. I'm worried if it 'falls' it'll get damaged so I need help please. 
(I will also be wearing gardening gloves)

This is my idea:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Get yourself a clear tub and pop it over the T , then slowly slide the lid under . Just be careful you don't trap the legs while you slide the leg .


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I generally use a cricket tub or similar. If it's a docile spider, I'll put the tub on its side and gently prod the spider's back legs with something like a chopstick or plastic ruler until it wanders into the tub. I then put the lid on the tub and transfer the spider where I want it.

For the meaner ones, it's a similar principle but I'll persuade the spider out into the open and quickly put the tub over the top of it, then slide a piece of cardboard underneath.

I wouldn't just prod it over the edge of the higher tank into the lower like in your (excellent) picture. It's likely to slip and fall into the new tank, and even if it doesn't hurt itself, it'll panic a bit most likely.


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

*white tub...*

mutley said it perfectly!

and id just like to add that i have a chile rose in a exo-terra 30x30x30cm tank and she always climbs upside down onto the mesh, and sometimes falls, and this dont cause any problems...You only start to get problems when theres some serious height involved, i would say the rough height of an average bed would do some damage...


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> Get yourself a clear tub and pop it over the T , then slowly slide the lid under . Just be careful you don't trap the legs while you slide the leg .


I have a few tubs (100's) lying around but Im not sure I can get the tub in place to allow a lid to be slid underneath in which to trap the spider inside. (I will be careful not to trap its legs).
Thanks:2thumb:




garlicpickle said:


> I generally use a cricket tub or similar. If it's a docile spider, I'll put the tub on its side and gently prod the spider's back legs with something like a chopstick or plastic ruler until it wanders into the tub. I then put the lid on the tub and transfer the spider where I want it.


OK I'm building up the courage to think about having a tub in my hand with a big spider inside (wearing gardening gloves). Then just moving it over & into te other tank & gently putting it down. I'm mentally picturing it in my head of how I'm gonna do it. Just hope it don't move.



garlicpickle said:


> For the meaner ones,


:gasp:



garlicpickle said:


> it's a similar principle but I'll persuade the spider out into the open


:gasp:



garlicpickle said:


> and quickly put the tub over the top of it, then slide a piece of cardboard underneath.


I'll try...



garlicpickle said:


> I wouldn't just prod it over the edge of the higher tank into the lower like in your (excellent) picture.


Thanks.



garlicpickle said:


> It's likely to slip and fall into the new tank, and even if it doesn't hurt itself, it'll panic a bit most likely.


That's what I thought so was thinking against it 'falling' into the other tank as I don't want to damage 'it'.


This will be the next stage or de-phobia-izing me from spiders. I think the next stage would be holding it which I don't see the point of anyway & I wouldn't want to stress the spider out by doing it (with shaking gloved hands).

I could put up some before & after pics of the spider moving house.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

mikemike118 said:


> mutley said it perfectly!
> 
> and id just like to add that i have a chile rose in a exo-terra 30x30x30cm tank and she always climbs upside down onto the mesh, and sometimes falls, and this dont cause any problems...You only start to get problems when theres some serious height involved, i would say the rough height of an average bed would do some damage...


Yeah I think I was told 8-10" or something - not that I'm gonna try it.

I'd rather 'it' didn't climb & just stayed on the floor or just came out for a wander & went back to 'its' hide. I'd be happy with that & as long as the spider doesn't need to climb, i'm sure 'it' would be happy with that too.

It's going from an exo to a critter cage (aquired the spider last night) & want to have it in the same looking tank as the other one. This won't stress it out will it?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Well covered by the above.

I'm sorry but I can't help thinking you could create a nice lift system from one of those old kiddie car garages, move the T onto the lift and wind down to the lower level. Perhaps will some nice elevator music. 

sorry, got my laughing head on today,


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Well covered by the above.
> 
> I'm sorry but I can't help thinking you could create a nice lift system from one of those old kiddie car garages, move the T onto the lift and wind down to the lower level. Perhaps will some nice elevator music.
> 
> sorry, got my laughing head on today,


Maybe 'playmobile' or something similar?

Otherwise I'd have to make some sort of make shift one blue peter style.
It's an option...
As for elevator music. Something like smooth jazz would suffice or the tetris game music :hmm: Looks like there was more to this move than I anticipated.

Any other tips?

Perhaps a complimentary snack or newspaper to read on the way down.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

well, why not build a staircase out of Lego or something and put that into the new (lower) tank? Then you could just prod the T from old tank to new and it could descend the stairs in complete safety. Once the mission is completed, you could either disassemble the staircase yourself, or let the spider play with the lego, thereby testing its intelligence and problem-solving skills at the same time.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Perhaps will some nice elevator music.


The official term for this kind of music, also played in B&Q and similar warehouse stores, is _musac_. 

As for fall-height, I have my B.auratum in a 30x30x30 ExoTerra as of yesterday and she has fallen once. Stanley Schultz has always recommended 1.5 times the spiders legspan.

Breen and O'Brien (_Concise Care Guide to the 80 Plus Most Common Tarantulas_, 1998, ATS) actually suggested higher than this.

In this case, distance between substrate and lid is approx 8". If she is hanging upside down on the lid, this would mean a drop of 7" onto either soft substrate or a soft plant ("Sea.nery" dome). Neither is particularly dangerous. The only hard object is a piece of strong bark leaning against the side, but the maximum distance she could fall onto this is 3". 

Damage from falls relies not only on the distance fallen, but also the hardness of the impact surface. That said, let's not try and test the boundaries of this. Be careful! 



garlicpickle said:


> well, why not build a staircase out of Lego or something and put that into the new (lower) tank? Then you could just prod the T from old tank to new and it could descend the stairs in complete safety. Once the mission is completed, you could either disassemble the staircase yourself, *or let the spider play with the lego, thereby testing its intelligence and problem-solving skills at the same time.*


I laughed _*SO*_ hard! But it's actually not too bad an idea...


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried Lego as a substrate ? The T could really build itself a tunnel or an arboreal retreat . :lol2:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

I could go onto a discussion of how lego would not make a good substrate at all, but I'm going to ride the jest 

Though my mind is seriously considering what you could do for your T with lego, then cover it in substrate... Trouble is the edges are quite sharp, they'd need to be filed down.


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

> i have a chile rose in a exo-terra 30x30x30cm tank and she always climbs upside down onto the mesh, and sometimes falls, and this dont cause any problems


I refuse to use those exo-terra tanks with the mesh roof to keep a tarantula in as the rosia i rescued came in one and the old owner said it always climbed up to the mesh and got its tips of its leg caught in the mesh and would be stuck dangling from the mesh. It had a broken leg because it fell from the mesh. I use one for keep my slings in as a incubator.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Replace the lid with a home-made. Cut out the mesh, put plexiglass in and seal it. Or, just use a full plexiglass lid and hinge it on. 

Allow 36 hours for the sealant to cure of course.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> well, why not build a staircase out of Lego or something and put that into the new (lower) tank? Then you could just prod the T from old tank to new and it could descend the stairs in complete safety. Once the mission is completed, you could either disassemble the staircase yourself, or let the spider play with the lego, thereby testing its intelligence and problem-solving skills at the same time.


You'll have to give me time to reply now as photobucket decided it didn't want me to upload photos. So have just joined 'shack-de-image'... photos to follow shortly.

I know you might not believe me, but I honestly have no lego. I love the idea though you must be pro 

My misson has be delayed whilst on here, but will begin in due course.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> You'll have to give me time to reply now as photobucket decided it didn't want me to upload photos. So have just joined 'shack-de-image'... photos to follow shortly.
> 
> I know you might not believe me, but I honestly have no lego. I love the idea though you must be pro
> 
> My misson has be delayed whilst on here, but will begin in due course.


I have no Lego either, a downside of my parents believing in traditional gender roles


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> The official term for this kind of music, also played in B&Q and similar warehouse stores, is _musac_.


You seem to have superior knowledge of this '_musac_' you speak of...



ph0bia said:


> As for fall-height, I have my B.auratum in a 30x30x30 ExoTerra as of yesterday and she has fallen once. Stanley Schultz has always recommended 1.5 times the spiders legspan.


Cool I'll give it a go later.

What am I talking about this will be the last time I have contact with this spider!




ph0bia said:


> Breen and O'Brien (_Concise Care Guide to the 80 Plus Most Common Tarantulas_, 1998, ATS) actually suggested higher than this.
> 
> In this case, distance between substrate and lid is approx 8". If she is hanging upside down on the lid, this would mean a drop of 7" onto either soft substrate or a soft plant ("Sea.nery" dome). Neither is particularly dangerous. The only hard object is a piece of strong bark leaning against the side, but the maximum distance she could fall onto this is 3".
> 
> Damage from falls relies not only on the distance fallen, but also the hardness of the impact surface. That said, let's not try and test the boundaries of this. Be careful!


OK no free falling :2thumb:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> Has anyone ever tried Lego as a substrate ? The T could really build itself a tunnel or an arboreal retreat . :lol2:


Or an escape route.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> What am I talking about this will be the last time I have contact with this spider!


Don't be so hasty to decide this. It could be the beginning of a beautiful friendship.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> I could go onto a discussion of how lego would not make a good substrate at all, but I'm going to ride the jest
> 
> Though my mind is seriously considering what you could do for your T with lego, then cover it in substrate... Trouble is the edges are quite sharp, they'd need to be filed down.


I have you all considering going out & buying lego to try it :Na_Na_Na_Na:

You are all giving it some serious thought though.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Don't be so hasty to decide this. It could be the beginning of a beautiful friendship.


Well this could be true & thanks for the replies so far you have all been very helpful:no1:

I will now try to get the photos from image shack to here - which so far I fail to be able to do.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

I almost soiled myself before taking this photo as I forgot to check & see if 'it' had climb up onto the mesh top before I opened it.

This is the spiders current home:











This is where it needs to move to:











This is a close up of the spider:











This is the mission brief:











This is the other spider:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

*other spider*?? I thought we were only talking about one here!


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> *other spider*?? I thought we were only talking about one here!


 
I have 2 sorry.

But only one is moving house.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> I have 2 sorry.
> 
> But only one is moving house.


Wait, they're not going into the same enclosure, are they???


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> Wait, they're not going into the same enclosure, are they???


nope.

I was waiting for someone to ask.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

I feel we've lost the jolly mood we were all in & it's turned all 'RFUK' now


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> I feel we've lost the jolly mood we were all in & it's turned all 'RFUK' now


well we are waiting for you to make the final decision on how to proceed : victory:

from your latest pic, I would suggest that you turn the Exo terra 90 degrees, having opened the doors. Actually, I'd put both tanks on the floor first, just in case the spider doesn't co-operate. It can't fall off the table onto the floor then. There's only a small step up from the lip of the Exo to the top of your new tank. Then you could make a ramp out of something like a piece of wood or even a magazine, leading down into the new tank. Prod the spider up onto the lip of the Exo, down the ramp, and done :no1:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> nope.
> 
> I was waiting for someone to ask.


Hehe, I thought not but it came up for a moment there and my mind went OMGWTFLOL!?



Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> I feel we've lost the jolly mood we were all in & it's turned all 'RFUK' now


Hehe, hell no! This is inverts! We pwn the other sections with our humour.

We've been talking about playmobile elevators with musac, lego staircases and now I'm seriously considering what my old bricks could be used for...


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

My Action Man figure has a spare parachute if your spider is an adrenalin junkie


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Y'know, that was the image I got when I read about Avicularia species parachuting from trees to escape predators... An Avic with an assault rifle leaping GI Joe style from the treetops, popping the parachute and spraying lead death into the foliage.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

the best tip for moving it is not to hehe


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> well we are waiting for you to make the final decision on how to proceed : victory:


Thank FCUK for that :welcome:




garlicpickle said:


> from your latest pic, I would suggest that you turn the Exo terra 90 degrees, having opened the doors. Actually, I'd put both tanks on the floor first, just in case the spider doesn't co-operate. It can't fall off the table onto the floor then. There's only a small step up from the lip of the Exo to the top of your new tank. Then you could make a ramp out of something like a piece of wood or even a magazine, leading down into the new tank. Prod the spider up onto the lip of the Exo, down the ramp, and done :no1:


If you're being serious, then I shall give the above a go (unless you are actually joking).

a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.




ph0bia said:


> Hehe, I thought not but it came up for a moment there and my mind went OMGWTFLOL!?


No worries fellow invert keeper (I've joined the gang) :2thumb:





ph0bia said:


> Hehe, hell no! This is inverts! We pwn the other sections with our humour.
> 
> We've been talking about playmobile elevators with musac, lego staircases and now I'm seriously considering what my old bricks could be used for...


That's cool I knew it would be a laugh in here & if getting a spider was the only way to join in then....

I was delayed in replying, I needed to pop out for a short while.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> the best tip for moving it is not to hehe


Dont tempt me.

nope, I am gonna be brave wearing gardening gloves.

I will put up a photo of the spider in its new home too, when (if) I'm finished.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> That's cool I knew it would be a laugh in here & if getting a spider was the only way to join in then....


Well, that's a new one to "Why did you choose tarantula for a pet?"


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> Y'know, that was the image I got when I read about Avicularia species parachuting from trees to escape predators... An Avic with an assault rifle leaping GI Joe style from the treetops, popping the parachute and spraying lead death into the foliage.


Now i've got a picture in my head of my juve H.minax jumping out it's hole ninja style . :gasp:

My chain of thought (thus proving I've a brain) G.I. Joe - Snake Eyes - ninja .


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> My Action Man figure has a spare parachute if your spider is an adrenalin junkie


Dunno it doesn't move much.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> Well, that's a new one to "Why did you choose tarantula for a pet?"


In all honesty it was to get me over my phobia/fear of them. 

It seems to be working, but this is the next (& probably final) stage.

I am going to face the elevator musac & move that SOB into its new home!

Pics to follow...


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Perhaps you could redecorate the tank, here's a lovely example:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

"Damn bike, not enough PEDALS!!!"


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> "Damn bike, not enough PEDALS!!!"



I don't think X-fighters are ready for the kind of tricks a T could do . :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I can just imagine that T whirling the bike chain round its head and yelling "Who wants some?"


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

I did it :no1:

A little shakey but the spider has moved house.

I almost lost it as my irrational fear tried to kick in as it was inches from my gloved hand, but I held it together (like a man) & 'it' is now safely in 'its' new home 

Would you believe the bloody camera batteries tried to bugger about & say they were empty. I was having none of it & swapped them over & got about 5% power out of them to take these photos.


These were an important piece of equipment for the mission (seen alot of action):











Other equipment included a long paint brush & a piece of cork bark which I used to move the spider onto for transportation. Can you believe I forgot the sodding elevator musac in my excitement (I was cacking myself). But I'm sure it would be an important process in ensuring a successful mission but I just braved it.


This was the first attempt at making sure a smooth transfer was possible. I didn't like the look of it & could see definate failure & possible problems should error occur.











I then, with quick thinking, found these four empty pots & used them to hold the tank up. Like this:










After this point I felt I was half way through & was mentally preparing myself for the ride home (& nervously laughing in my head). It was either time for the sh!t to hit the fan or for mission success. I wasn't gonna give up yet!

Now this is where I got the paint brush & cork bark in each gloved hand & at one point I thought the spider was hissing at me until I realized it was the bristles from the brush rubbing against the exo terra backing :blush:. I tickeld the spiders legs & it went up ont the backing which made the mission much harder. I kept it together though. took the mesh top off & gently eased the spider up so it was nearly on the top of the exo & managed to get it onto the cork bark. 

This is where I almost dropped the cork bark, but I held it together & soldiered on. It stopped walking once on the cork bark & I gently but very quickly moved it over into the new tank .
As you may see in the photo below there is a piece of cork bark laid vertical/diagonal. That was not intended but as the spider seemed happy on there & didn't wanna move I let 'it' keep it. (moving in present).











These are the two tanks & spiders in their own (seperate) homes looking nice & secure.











Would this be able to be made a 'sticky' it may be useful? (the entire thread).


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Perhaps you could redecorate the tank, here's a lovely example:
> image


 
:rotfl:must be a bugger trying to ride that bike.


----------



## Doomgerbs (Jul 29, 2008)

Why has the spider moved to a smaller home :gasp:? Poor thing being downsized 

As for falls, I have a curly hair male that is continually climbing and falling, he has damaged one foot slightly so I raised his substrate and he now has a lovely soft layer of moss over his substrate. Ungrateful bugger just doesn't appreciate it though!!


Btw I have to move a P ornata soon (outgrown it's tank) and while it's name is Cuddles I don't think that reflects it's nature! Maybe now your the expert you'd like to come mover it for me?? :lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Doomgerbs said:


> Why has the spider moved to a smaller home :gasp:? Poor thing being downsized


So I have to move it again?

The other one is the same size & in the same size tank too?

Times are hard.




Doomgerbs said:


> As for falls, I have a curly hair male that is continually climbing and falling, he has damaged one foot slightly so I raised his substrate and he now has a lovely soft layer of moss over his substrate. Ungrateful bugger just doesn't appreciate it though!!


Could have made him a ball pool.




Doomgerbs said:


> Btw I have to move a P ornata soon (outgrown it's tank) and while it's name is Cuddles I don't think that reflects it's nature! Maybe now your the expert you'd like to come mover it for me?? :lol2:


I'll think about it.

Do you have a pic of the spider first?


----------



## Doomgerbs (Jul 29, 2008)

sorry no, broke the auto focus on my camera and gonna have to learn to use manual focus.

But just google P ornata, lovely, friendly spiders they are :gasp::whistling2:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Google for Poecilotheria ornata... actively defensive indian arboreal...

Very well done on the move, that looks a better enclosure, tbh, and means you can put an arboreal into the ExoTerra! 

May I point out now, if it had wanted to bite, those gloves wouldn't have stopped it? 

Seriously, very well done! It's another step forward!


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Doomgerbs said:


> sorry no, broke the auto focus on my camera and gonna have to learn to use manual focus.
> 
> But just google P ornata, lovely, friendly spiders they are :gasp::whistling2:












Looks ok nothing much exicting about it though.

I've seen better.

What can it do?


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

They're gorgeous in reality, but read up. They're renowned as fast and bitey... I disagree with the bitey, but they are definitely fast.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> image
> 
> Looks ok nothing much exicting about it though.
> 
> ...





ph0bia said:


> Google for Poecilotheria ornata... actively defensive indian arboreal...


I see - a nice one then :Na_Na_Na_Na:



ph0bia said:


> Very well done on the move, that looks a better enclosure, tbh, and means you can put an arboreal into the ExoTerra!


:gasp: I could but I very much doubt that will happen in this life time.



ph0bia said:


> May I point out now, if it had wanted to bite, those gloves wouldn't have stopped it?


Jesus christ! I'm glad you told me after!

I even went back upstairs to check the lid was definitely on & that the spider was definitely inside - it was.




ph0bia said:


> Seriously, very well done! It's another step forward!


Thanks. I actually 'like' them now, pretty cool to look at & watch although they dont _really_ do alot but even so...

I like the mexican red-knees as I guess all n00bs do but worried about the hair shedding/flicking. I didn't think they were that bad?

I've also seen another spider that is very hairy, white in colour & very robust(?) looks very heavy bodied with thick legs?


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> They're gorgeous in reality, but read up. They're renowned as fast and bitey... I disagree with the bitey, but they are definitely fast.


 
If they resemble a house spider - the really big ones - then there's no way i'll go near it as I have to put a glass over the house spiders & slip a bit of card underneath to remove them. This is after standing there for a moment staring at it wondering which way it's gonna run if I go towards it & where it can escape to.

I don't think arboreal, nasty spiders will be something I'd wanna keep tbh.

I'm sure they're nice but not for me.


----------



## Doomgerbs (Jul 29, 2008)

Aye very fast.
Can't comment on bitey but am told ornata's aren't too bad compared to other pokies. She's my first pokie though and apart from chasing her round the living room when she first arrived I've not allowed her any chance to escape. 

I have to admit though (sad tale this and was nearly a tragedy) I did learn about her speed the hard way.
I originally had her in a small plastic tank turned on end and fed her by opening the little door in the lid. This was a mistake as the third time I fed her she made a dash for the door, which I slammed shut, not realising just how fast she was. Result: partial amputation of a number of limbs :gasp:.

It's a harsh lesson but thankfully she quickly recovered and as she was very young quickly regenerated said limbs. 

I did feel very guilty though :blush:

When she was smaller rehousing was done by emptying her tank into a large cardboard box and using a cup to retrieve her but she's not small now so I have to admit to some trepidation about the move. Anyone got any shark gloves??? Mind with my luck she'd break her jaws on them ;

Ok let me see, how about a flexible tube ir tunnel leading from old tank to new, and show her a few old episodes of Colditz and the Great Escape so she gets the idea??

Cue bouncing baseball on tank sides and music. Where can I find a motorbike her size?


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Doomgerbs said:


> Aye very fast.
> Can't comment on bitey but am told ornata's aren't too bad compared to other pokies.


Is this shortened slang for the latin name? nothing to do with pokémon. Sorry I am very new to all this talk.



Doomgerbs said:


> She's my first pokie though and apart from chasing her round the living room when she first arrived I've not allowed her any chance to escape.


How come you chased her around the living room? Exercise?



Doomgerbs said:


> I have to admit though (sad tale this and was nearly a tragedy) I did learn about her speed the hard way.
> I originally had her in a small plastic tank turned on end and fed her by opening the little door in the lid. This was a mistake as the third time I fed her she made a dash for the door, which I slammed shut, not realising just how fast she was. Result: partial amputation of a number of limbs :gasp:.
> 
> So no longer an arachnids - more a bi-ped. I wouldn't hve even opened the door. I had the same problem with a turkish gecko I keet in an upright critter cage. Opening that door was risky every time. See the milk bottle lids in the photos I put up. They're stuck to the side of the crittier cage... they were 'feet' stuck to allow the tank to stand up.
> ...


 
They can re-generate limbs - I thought they could! I knew I read somewhere ages ago about this. So if the spider lost a leg more than once will it always grow back?



Doomgerbs said:


> I did feel very guilty though :blush:
> 
> When she was smaller rehousing was done by emptying her tank into a large cardboard box and using a cup to retrieve her but she's not small now so I have to admit to some trepidation about the move. Anyone got any shark gloves??? Mind with my luck she'd break her jaws on them ;
> 
> ...


I think 'poxicator' may have a bike you can borrow.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Is this shortened slang for the latin name? nothing to do with pokémon. Sorry I am very new to all this talk.


"pokies" is the common slang term for the Indian and Sri Lankan arboreals known as Poecilotheria. P. ornata is one of the dozen or so pokies known to the hobby. All pokies grow rather large, can move like lightning when they want to, and although they're not prone to biting (they're more likely to run and hide) a bite from one can have quite unpleasant effects.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

I think this might be the 'white' spider I mentioned above:










The one I saw was more white though (i think) & looked more heavy bodied. Unless I'm confused & mixing up 2 spiders in my head.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> "pokies" is the common slang term for the Indian and Sri Lankan arboreals known as Poecilotheria. P. ornata is one of the dozen or so pokies known to the hobby. All pokies grow rather large, can move like lightning when they want to, and although they're not prone to biting (they're more likely to run and hide) a bite from one can have quite unpleasant effects.


Is the goliath bird eating spider a Poecilotheria too?

See I'm learning already. (thanks)


----------



## Doomgerbs (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks yes, it's just being lazy.

And yes spiders do regenerate their legs but I don't advise experimentation in repetitive amputation :gasp:. Spiders, like all invertebrates, do not have blood vessels as we do and they do not have clotting factors so injuries keep leaking until they dry out. This can lead to dehydration, infection and death, I'm sure you agree an undesirable outcome.
It also takes a lot of energy to grow new limbs, meaning less energy for growth. 
I am told that slings and small juvies are likely to regenerate quicker and more evenly than older specimens, but would prefer not to find out first hand :lol2:.

BTW while my spiders don't get lego I do provide the table tennis ball. I save the lego for my gerbils. And my hamsters have been known to play Cluedo lol (got the pics somewhere).


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Is the goliath bird eating spider a Poecilotheria too?
> 
> See I'm learning already. (thanks)


no, goliath birdeater is the common name for Theraphosa blondi, which comes from South America.

The black and white spider in your picture is (I think) an Acanthoscurria geniculata, which comes from Brazil :lol2:

I haven't got a P. ornata, but this is my P. formosa, a different pokie. They all look kind of similar, just the colours vary. They often adopt this 4 legs forward and 4 legs back position.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Doomgerbs said:


> Thanks yes, it's just being lazy.
> 
> And yes spiders do regenerate their legs but I don't advise experimentation in repetitive amputation :gasp:.


I know what you mean about the opening the little door issue. If you look at one of the photos I put up you can see blue milk bottle lids. These were stuck in place to act as 'feet' so I stand the critter cage on its end. I had a neon blue lizard in there for a short while.



Doomgerbs said:


> Spiders, like all invertebrates, do not have blood vessels as we do and they do not have clotting factors so injuries keep leaking until they dry out. This can lead to dehydration, infection and death, I'm sure you agree an undesirable outcome.
> It also takes a lot of energy to grow new limbs, meaning less energy for growth.
> I am told that slings and small juvies are likely to regenerate quicker and more evenly than older specimens, but would prefer not to find out first hand :lol2:.
> 
> BTW while my spiders don't get lego I do provide the table tennis ball. I save the lego for my gerbils. And my hamsters have been known to play Cluedo lol (got the pics somewhere).


Thanks for the tip  & all the info I appreciate it.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> no, goliath birdeater is the common name for Theraphosa blondi, which comes from South America.
> 
> The black and white spider in your picture is (I think) an Acanthoscurria geniculata, which comes from Brazil :lol2:


ah thanks :no1:

If that is the spider I'm talking about, then I'll have to look up about them. Or are they very aggressive? (is that why you :lol2: at me?)
:2thumb:



garlicpickle said:


> I haven't got a P. ornata, but this is my P. formosa, a different pokie. They all look kind of similar, just the colours vary. They often adopt this 4 legs forward and 4 legs back position.
> 
> image


Cool!

So is the '4 legs forward 4 legs backward' thing for camouflage?


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Don't mean to sound rude (if I dont reply to any posts for a while) but I need to pop out, so I'll be back on here later if anyone's around.

I wanted to ask a few more questions that's all : victory:

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I think you'll look back on this thread one day and have a jolly good laugh at yourself. Its where we've all been, but once you become more familiar you'll forget the gloves pop a tub over and a lid under and viola, ready to move.
Glad it at went well for you.

Gill, if you don't have a tube in your existing ornata enclosure put one in, with one end stuffed with tissue. It will soon adopt the tube, put some kitchen towel on the top and you're ready to move or post your ornata. Alternatively just put the old tub in the new enclosure and let it make its own way out.


----------



## Doomgerbs (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Peter that's pretty much what I was thinking, probably put her little tank (it's one of those little glass squares) in the new tank when it's ready and let her make her own way out.

(I says 'she' but that's wishful thinking, I don't actually know) 


the Great Escape method would be more fun though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Doomgerbs (Jul 29, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> How come you chased her around the living room? Exercise?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye she was straight out of her little pot and running, but apparently the lass I bought her from had to chase her round her living room three times to catch the spider for packing so I got off lightly.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> I think you'll look back on this thread one day and have a jolly good laugh at yourself. Its where we've all been, but once you become more familiar you'll forget the gloves pop a tub over and a lid under and viola, ready to move.
> Glad it at went well for you.


 more than likely.

I was tempted to pick the spider up but thought I would damage it & then thought that it would end up running up my arm or falling on the floor.

What is the possibilty of me being bitten?
The spider I moved today seemed pretty docile tbh, but the other one seems much more active. 

Do they calm down with age?

Is there a better time of day to handle them & how do I pick them up? (or get them from the substrate onto my hand?)

Are there any signs I should look for so I know not to handle the spider?




Doomgerbs said:


> Aye she was straight out of her little pot and running, but apparently the lass I bought her from had to chase her round her living room three times to catch the spider for packing so I got off lightly.


Definitely not the sort of spider for me


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Grab one of my G.rosea caresheets. There's a good handling section on there (I only say 'good' because it's been vetted).

The possibility of you being bitten depends entirely on the spider and what you do with it whilst holding. Even then, a bite from a docile new world is usually dry and no worse than a very quick flu jab. Chances are very VERY low however.

Think how many people keep spiders and how often you hear bite reports


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

I'll take a look at the care sheets now. I don't really want to handle them but just wondered how you would do it. Like I said in my first post I don't see the point, but then maybe I might try it one day. I just don't want to stress the spider out. 







 


ph0bia said:


> Grab one of my G.rosea caresheets. There's a good handling section on there (I only say 'good' because it's been vetted).
> 
> The possibility of you being bitten depends entirely on the spider and what you do with it whilst holding. Even then, a bite from a docile new world is usually dry and no worse than a very quick flu jab. Chances are very VERY low however.
> 
> Think how many people keep spiders and how often you hear bite reports


----------

